# I got lots of plants Today = Need lots of help identifying what I have



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I need help identifying what plants I got.

I also have about 3 or 4 types of Moss, bad picture quality on the moss so it might be impossible to tell what they are..

OK, Here we go :spy:

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12









#13









#14









#15









#16









#17









#18









#19


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

1. Alternanthera reineckii

2. Pogostemon stellata

3. Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'

4. Echinodorus tenellus 'micro'

5. Echinodorus vesuvius

6. Cabomba sp., possibly furcata

7. Tonina belem

8. Riccia 'mini' maybe?

9. Hygrophila sp. 'low grow'

10. Rotala sp. of some sort, possily 'Mexicana', 'Vietnam', or 'Wallichi'

11. Not sure

12. Blyxa japonica

13. Water sprite

14. Not sure

15. Salvinia natans

16. A liverwort...forgot the name... edit: oh, it's subwassertang

17. Not sure of this moss

18. Java moss

19. Not sure of this moss, possibly Flame moss.

This will get you started


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow, that is a lot. None of them were labeled? I'll do it this time, but... Here goes:

#1 _Alternanthera reineckii_ - I'm not sure what variety, but the species is clear
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=208&category=genus&spec=Alternanthera

#2 _Limnophila aromatica_ - an easy way to differentiate this one from _Pogostemon stellatus_ is that the latter has purple nodes 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=98&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

#3 _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset' (aka 'Rosanervig')
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=35&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

#4 _Echinodorus tenellus_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=216&category=genus&spec=Echinodorus

#5 _Echinodorus sp_. 'Vesuvius'

#6 _Cabomba furcat_a - three leaves per node, right? 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=107&category=genus&spec=Cabomba

#7 _Syngonanthus sp_. 'Belem' - this one has been called a _Tonina_ for a long time but it isn't. Please see the entry for more
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=128&category=genus&spec=Syngonanthus

#8 _Riccia fluitans_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=99&category=genus&spec=Riccia

#9 _Hygrophila corymbosa_? - I'm not positive on this one. Another photo? It may be the 'Kompact'.

#10 Either _Rotala wallichii_ or _R. sp_. 'Vietnam' - too soon to tell I think

#11 _Ludwigia arcuata_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=91&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

#12 _Blyxa japonica_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=123&category=genus&spec=Blyxa

#13 _Limnophila sp_. - It's hard to tell from that photo but that's what looks like. I'm not sure which one. Several of the feathery ones are very difficult to tell apart. Flowers are needed to really be sure, but in a while we may have a better idea of what species it is.

#14 _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ - It doesn't look happy but should be fine. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=67&category=genus&spec=Heteranthera

#15 _Limnobium laevigatum_ - aka frogbit
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=61&category=genus&spec=Limnobium

#16 _Monosolenium tenerum_
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=153&category=genus&spec=Monosolenium

#17 _Fissidens fontanus_ - probably _F. fontanus_

#18 _Taxiphyllum barbeiri_ - Java moss
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=101&category=genus&spec=Taxiphyllum

#19 - I'm not sure based on that photo


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The tiny one in #15 is _Lemna minor_ - duckweed. The one on the bottom left is _Salvinia sp. _Maybe _S. natans_.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are good. Off the top of my head, I knew about 14 of them. This was fun!


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for everyones help.

The girl I got the plants from sent me the plant species list in my email.

1 Alternanthera reineckii
2 Limnophila aromatica
3 Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' 
4 Echinodorus tenellus 'micro' Bronze
5 Echinodorus vesuvius
6 cabomba furcata
7 Tonina belem
8 Riccia
9 Hygrophila sp.Porto Vehlo 
10 Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'
11 Ludwigia arcuata
12 Blyxa japonica
13 Limnophila sessiliflora 
14 Heteranthera zosterifolia 
15 Salvinia Minima
16 subwassertang
17 Fissidens fontanus 
18 Flame moss
19 Taiwan moss


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmm.. #9 is definitely not _Hygrophila sp_. 'Porto Velho' (= 'Roraima'). I think Avalon may be correct that it's the 'low grow' (probably the _Staurogyne_ that Tropica sells).

I still think #16 is _Monosolenium tenerum_.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

#16 misses the light green stripe in the middle that is typical for Monosolenium tenerum, so my guess: Lomariopsis lineata (aka Süßwassertang) without the light green stripe.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Hmm.. #9 is definitely not _Hygrophila sp_. 'Porto Velho' (= 'Roraima'). I think Avalon may be correct that it's the 'low grow' (probably the _Staurogyne_ that Tropica sells).
> 
> I still think #16 is _Monosolenium tenerum_.


i agree porto velo definately looks different from what is pictures there


----------

